# Specialized S-Works Prevail II review



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

it's a helmet. why no discussion about how well it protects the cyclist versus the competition? isn't that the most important thing


----------



## Florida_Roadrider (Apr 30, 2019)

The "Gutter Action" feature doesn't work at all. Sweat will still pour into your eyes. You would be better off buying a $100 helmet and a $5 sweatband.


----------

